# Finally Got One



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just added this bad boy to the fleet.
03 Chevy 4500 w/ 10' crysteel Dump Box and fold down sides 
8.1L Gasser 
Picked it up for $13,500. 
Lets hear what you think


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck for a chevy lol that should treat u good plow? sander?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

.Haha, yeah it was a little weird to pull into the yard in a Chevy, running joke around the shop is that im having a midlife crisis. Got rid of all my John Deere mowers and went to Exmark! Plow this year for sure, we dont do any salting really. Ive got a reciever spreader for one truck, other than that no one around here salts, nor wants salt.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

a nice v plow would look great on that


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

How many miles ?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like a heavy duty working truck!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The motor in it, although a little thirsty, will have very good power and will run for a long time with very little problems. I had one in a one ton and it ran and ran for years.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Marek;1512602 said:


> How many miles ?


221,000


unhcp;1512621 said:


> looks like a heavy duty working truck!


Im Hoping so, mainly bought it for landscaping but will be a good plower to


SNOWLORD;1512623 said:


> The motor in it, although a little thirsty, will have very good power and will run for a long time with very little problems. I had one in a one ton and it ran and ran for years.


Good to hear, this is the first Chevy that weve ever had so I guess we will see how it goes



Morrissey snow removal;1512595 said:


> a nice v plow would look great on that


I was actually thinking maybe a wideout for this bad boy


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good looking little truck... Should serve you well.
That's not a old converted Schwan's truck, is it?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have an old schwans truck, I drove it for the first time the other day, it was the same as our diesel 4500s


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Longae29;1512696 said:


> We have an old schwans truck, I drove it for the first time the other day, it was the same as our diesel 4500s


Could you go into a little more detail on the schwans truck and your review on them/how you chose to outfit the truck? I've been looking into them on and off for the past year but still can't find a good source for them.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dope looking truck man.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1512709 said:


> Dope looking truck man.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats on a nice looking truck man. Is that a richie bros find?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice truck, I love the 8.1L power. That is pretty high milage though. Good luck with it.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

Be careful of who is driving this beast if you are loaded to the max your driver had better have his CDL, because you could be over 26000 lbs. total. I know in my neck of the woods DOT has been going after the landscapers for this very thing.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck best of luck with it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great! Best of luck with it!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bossman 92;1514819 said:


> Congrats on a nice looking truck man. Is that a richie bros find?


The guy i bought it from said it was from there. He drove all the way to California to buy it. Never seen an MN winter!!


awgolasplowing;1514873 said:


> Be careful of who is driving this beast if you are loaded to the max your driver had better have his CDL, because you could be over 26000 lbs. total. I know in my neck of the woods DOT has been going after the landscapers for this very thing.


Yeah i hear yea. We usually get stopped quite a bit. and in a truck like that your begging for it


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Not to burst your bubble but it looks like the seller made out well.

http://www.rbauction.com/2003-gmc-c4500?invId=7099884&id=ar

He bought it for $7000.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Plow King;1515368 said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it looks like the seller made out well.
> 
> http://www.rbauction.com/2003-gmc-c4500?invId=7099884&id=ar
> 
> He bought it for $7000.


Link doesn't help.


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

WIPensFan;1515371 said:


> Link doesn't help.


I think you need a Ritchie bros account.

Details of sale:

Sacramento, CA, USA
Dec 16, 2011
Day 1 
$7000
219806


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Plow King;1515377 said:


> I think you need a Ritchie bros account.
> 
> Details of sale:
> 
> ...


Not to burst your bubble bursting his bubble, but thats probably an old schwans truck. thats about what they go for.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Can they be converted back from propane injected 496s?

if you think about it, its not like he got scabbed out of 6K, I'm guessing he bought it in MN, I'd guess shipping to be around 3 grand? give or take?

Who knows.

Trucks his now so why would you even bring that up.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

its a pretty fair deal considering the cost of a dump body paint and im sure a few other things to make a usable truck. 
i wish i could the source that these people have for the truck though...i want one


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

well he put new tires on. Theres a couple grand, i mean hes in the business to buy and sell trucks. Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do i honestly dont care if he made good money.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Aside from the mileage, looks good! I love my 8.1 (even though it drinks gas and oil like a mofo - Or I guess you could say it eats dinosaurs!)

Great power from the 8.1, it's a shame they didn't bother working out the kinks and keep making them.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

awgolasplowing;1514873 said:


> Be careful of who is driving this beast if you are loaded to the max your driver had better have his CDL, because you could be over 26000 lbs. total. I know in my neck of the woods DOT has been going after the landscapers for this very thing.


A 4500 Chassis isnt rated for anything over say 19- 20K lbs anyway. I dont think he has to worry about that.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Love those trucks. Never would have bought a gas burner with those miles though. Is it a 4x4?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Plow King;1515368 said:


> Not to burst your bubble but it looks like the seller made out well.
> 
> http://www.rbauction.com/2003-gmc-c4500?invId=7099884&id=ar
> 
> He bought it for $7000.


Your link doesn't work but if it's true that sucks but it's still a nice truck.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Business is business. Last year I bought 2 bucket trucks for 32k from a large outfit and sold them less than a month later for 25 each, And even at 9K more than I paid for them a piece, They were still a great deal considering what they were....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1515715 said:


> Business is business. Last year I bought 2 bucket trucks for 32k from a large outfit and sold them less than a month later for 25 each, And even at 9K more than I paid for them a piece, They were still a great deal considering what they were....


Forgive me if I don't believe that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So did the guy that bought it for $7000 put a dump body on it as well as tires? If so, that was probably around 5 grand.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

WIPensFan;1515725 said:


> Forgive me if I don't believe that.


Do you know anything about bucket trucks and what they are worth, I dont see any listed in your stable? Do you know what type of weather we had here in ma last year? I would be more than happy to explain it to you.. I can also send you copies of the incoming purchase and sales agreements with vins and my own outgoing bills of sales. And you can call the gents I sold them to, you can just say you wanted a reff before you purchase a truck from me...

And on another note, you dont know me from a hole in the wall. What is it bout me that leads you to believe that I am not telling the truth? Atleast ask some questions about what I wrote before calling me a liar. Makes you look like an A$$. Funny dude......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1515840 said:


> Do you know anything about bucket trucks and what they are worth, I dont see any listed in your stable? Do you know what type of weather we had here in ma last year? I would be more than happy to explain it to you.. I can also send you copies of the incoming purchase and sales agreements with vins and my own outgoing bills of sales. And you can call the gents I sold them to, you can just say you wanted a reff before you purchase a truck from me...
> 
> And on another note, you dont know me from a hole in the wall. What is it bout me that leads you to believe that I am not telling the truth? Atleast ask some questions about what I wrote before calling me a liar. Makes you look like an A$$. Funny dude......


Great, I'm glad you made out, you're awesome. Is that what you wanted to hear? None of your "bucket truck" stories have anything to do with the OP's thread. He didn't buy a "bucket truck". Maybe you should go brag in the "bucket truck" forum.

What I was interested in was, was the OP taken advantage of with regards to his truck purchase. I don't agree with those business practices, but obviously you have no problem with it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

WIPensFan;1515900 said:


> Great, I'm glad you made out, you're awesome. Is that what you wanted to hear? None of your "bucket truck" stories have anything to do with the OP's thread. He didn't buy a "bucket truck". Maybe you should go brag in the "bucket truck" forum.
> 
> What I was interested in was, was the OP taken advantage of with regards to his truck purchase. I don't agree with those business practices, but obviously you have no problem with it.


You're not too smart are you fella? What is the point of being in business if you're not making any money? Do you provide a plowing service that isnt profitable? Why on earth would someone be in the equipment reselling business with no intention of turning a profit. Many things go into dealing equipment that you obviously not NOTHING about. So stick to what you know, or at least do some research before you open your trap so you don't continue to make yourself look foolish in the future.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1515913 said:



> You're not too smart are you fella? What is the point of being in business if you're not making any money? Do you provide a plowing service that isnt profitable? Why on earth would someone be in the equipment reselling business with no intention of turning a profit. Many things go into dealing equipment that you obviously not NOTHING about. So stick to what you know, or at least do some research before you open your trap so you don't continue to make yourself look foolish in the future.....


I have no problem with making a profit within reason. I just don't agree with taking advantage of people. Like paying 4-5 dollars per gallon for gas. They charge that because everyone needs it, not because they have to. Do you see a problem with that? Or is it ok for the oil companies to make billions of dollars in profit at the expense of others? I guess the question is how much of a profit do you need to make, before you're considered a scumbag.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

So now you're comparing me to OPEC? You have a valid point with overpricing and gouging customers. If you read my "pushing older equipment thread" you will know that I am not a greedy person, and I don't ru. A business that lacks morals. I told you waht I bought and sold those two tb cks. And nothing of what I put into them, travel time, advertising etc. You jumped to a conclusion for whatever reason and went with it. That's on you, not me.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice looking truck .


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1515976 said:


> So now you're comparing me to OPEC? You have a valid point with overpricing and gouging customers. If you read my "pushing older equipment thread" you will know that I am not a greedy person, and I don't ru. A business that lacks morals. I told you waht I bought and sold those two tb cks. And nothing of what I put into them, travel time, advertising etc. You jumped to a conclusion for whatever reason and went with it. That's on you, not me.


Well why don't you tell the whole story then.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I would assume this is something best discussed in the heavy equipment section if you care to hear about it further.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

ducaticorse;1515450 said:


> A 4500 Chassis isnt rated for anything over say 19- 20K lbs anyway. I dont think he has to worry about that.


Sir, 
I did not say anyting about what the factory rating says it should pull or carry. I carry a license to inspect class 8 trucks for over weight permits. To have this I'm asked to take part in classes put on by DOT cops. from what they tell me and from what I been told by some of my customers that own chevy 4500's, or Ford F-450, F-550 when pulling their trailers loaded they can be up to 28K. That number was given to me by the DOT cop teaching the class. He pulled over one my old customer and put him on the mobile scales on the side of the highway. driver did not have CDL he and the company were given heavy fines not to mention the down time that the crew incured waiting for a CDL driver to arive.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

awgolasplowing;1517111 said:


> Sir,
> I did not say anyting about what the factory rating says it should pull or carry. I carry a license to inspect class 8 trucks for over weight permits. To have this I'm asked to take part in classes put on by DOT cops. from what they tell me and from what I been told by some of my customers that own chevy 4500's, or Ford F-450, F-550 when pulling their trailers loaded they can be up to 28K. That number was given to me by the DOT cop teaching the class. He pulled over one my old customer and put him on the mobile scales on the side of the highway. driver did not have CDL he and the company were given heavy fines not to mention the down time that the crew incured waiting for a CDL driver to arive.


Very true. But in your original statement that I replied to,

"Originally Posted by awgolasplowing View Post
Be careful of who is driving this beast if you are loaded to the max your driver had better have his CDL, because you could be over 26000 lbs. total. I know in my neck of the woods DOT has been going after the landscapers for this very thing."

You mentioned nothing of pulling a trailer. I took your comment to be related to overloading the trucks rated gross weight capacity only because that's what you wrote. Obviously if he's pulling a large trailer he will need to check his combined gross weights, I would think anyone driving truck would know that.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

If anyone wants old Schwans truck, go to copart.com, they are on there every few months, just have to watch for them


----------

